# Joyetech eGrip Review



## Vapington (18/11/14)

JOYETECH EGRIP REVIEW & FIRST LOOK

Hey guys

So I got my eGrip this morning from eCiggies. Was an impulse buy I must be honest haha. Anyways lets get to the first look:

The packaging is typical Joyetech, very nicely done. Almost Apple-like box and inside you will find your device, a spare coil head, a key tool for airflow and unscrewing the atty base, charger and some manuals booklets. 

Wow this device is tiny! I think its the same height as the iStick but slightly wider to accommodate its built-in clearomizer which holds 3.6ml of juice. It has what seems to be an aluminium body that looks quite sturdy and well built. It also has some nice weight to it which I like. Getting juice into it is simple, either unscrew the base and pour in or utilize the fill holes in the side of device. 

Now how does it vape? Actually very well! It has nice airflow - similar to nautilus in draw (wide open). Which is fine for a device of this nature. Vapor production is not bad for a clearo, again comparable to nautilus mini. Flavour is surprisingly good, I wouldn's say its as good as the BVC coil heads but ain't far off, better than kangers coils definitely. Eciggies will be stocking the replacement coil heads shortly. They are dual coil heads. 

I cannot comment on battery life or daily use yet but I will update this after a week or so ! 

Here are some pics to compare sizes to some devices:

Next to an IPV2 and Aerotank Turbo :




Overall thoughts and first impressions so far:

Awesome looking device that feels sturdy and well built. Its so tiny and fits in the hand quite nicely - would be perfect for ladies as it looks great and is petite but not to say guys cant use it! As an On-the-Go device for me so far its great, I get a good vape and it will fit in any pocket with ease. No leaks so far - had a gurgle at first but noticed I had poured liquid down the middle tube lol. Used it at 20W for a bit and no dry hits at all but we will see how that goes over time. 

So if you looking for an easy and small setup that vapes well this is certainly worth a look! Obviously an iStick and mAN will be great too. Its not going to blow your socks off though, its simply a great starter device or like me looking for a small sexy run around mod.

Price: R780.00 from eCiggies.co.za

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## johan (18/11/14)

Thanks @Vapington, I think I must get one for a stealth-/backup device.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/11/14)

Vapington said:


> JOYETECH EGRIP REVIEW & FIRST LOOK
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have had to stop the impulse to buy one several time, now you go and do this!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Heckers (18/11/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks. I have had to stop the impulse to buy one several time, now you go and do this!



I actually had one in my shopping cart and was about to check out when someone at work came to me for advice on what to buy.
So i promptly recommended the e-grip. Now i can just try his when it gets here

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/11/14)

Vapington said:


> JOYETECH EGRIP REVIEW & FIRST LOOK
> 
> Hey guys
> 
> ...



Thank you for the review
...But now I also want a eGrip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (18/11/14)

Well after using it most of the day i can confirm it is on par with the Nautilus mini in all aspects. Same flavour, same airflow its awesome. Now the only gripe so far has been the odd gurgle here and there only on first pull - could be bcos i filled from bottom instead of through juice hole dont know if that would make a diff lol. But other than that if you like nautilus mini then you will love this. And loving the size of it soooo small! To all of you ti kering on whether to buy or not - BUY!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## phanatik (18/11/14)

Vapington said:


> Well after using it most of the day i can confirm it is on par with the Nautilus mini in all aspects. Same flavour, same airflow its awesome. Now the only gripe so far has been the odd gurgle here and there only on first pull - could be bcos i filled from bottom instead of through juice hole dont know if that would make a diff lol. But other than that if you like nautilus mini then you will love this. And loving the size of it soooo small! To all of you ti kering on whether to buy or not - BUY!



So i've never tried the nautilus mini (have been a believer of the mPT3) but have been keen to try it. But if the egrip's VTF is on par with the nauti mini with bvc coils then this would be a better option to go for.

Can any other nautilus mini fans comment once they have or if they plan to try the egrip? this would definitely help in my decision making.

I know that having a tank you can screw onto any battery seems like it would make more sense, but i'm more into drippers and coil building now, and simply need a device that i can load my adv in when on the go, and not have to sacrifice too much flavour and experience.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/11/14)

Thanks for the comments and feedback @Vapington 
It's on my "To buy" list - just would like to have a toot on it at the Vape Meet to assess the tightness of the draw.
I like my draw a bit tighter - like the second _smallest _hole on the Nautilus Mini
According to SilverBear, the eGrip's tightest is comparable to the next size up airhole on the Nautilus Mini.
Probably me just being a bit too fussy
Lol


----------



## Vapington (18/11/14)

Having used most coils on the market and thoroughly used both BVCs and kangers coils I can confidently say the eGrip coils are on par with BVCs and superior to kangers offerings. I have the same juice in my aerotank turbo, nautilus and eGrip and both mAN and eGrip are the same and aerotank lagging on flavour but more vapour - although it is a turbo so thats a given.


----------



## Silverbear (18/11/14)

Vapington said:


> Well after using it most of the day i can confirm it is on par with the Nautilus mini in all aspects. Same flavour, same airflow its awesome. Now the only gripe so far has been the odd gurgle here and there only on first pull - could be bcos i filled from bottom instead of through juice hole dont know if that would make a diff lol. But other than that if you like nautilus mini then you will love this. And loving the size of it soooo small! To all of you ti kering on whether to buy or not - BUY!



Filling from the bottom would result in the gurgle on the first few pulls, but why use the base to fill when you have the convinient fill hole under the flip up fill door, this just makes it so easy and quick to fill, the other benefit is that you will fit more into the tank when using the fill hole. 

Glad you are loving your e-Grip, because I absolutely love mine.


----------



## Vapington (18/11/14)

Silverbear said:


> Filling from the bottom would result in the gurgle on the first few pulls, but why use the base to fill when you have the convinient fill hole under the flip up fill door, this just makes it so easy and quick to fill, the other benefit is that you will fit more into the tank when using the fill hole.
> 
> Glad you are loving your e-Grip, because I absolutely love mine.


Haha Thanks for clearing that for me - I dont have a needle tip bottle but I have some skinny plastic ones I will try


----------



## johan (21/12/14)

​I've been on the outlook for a stealth device for quite some time. When I first saw the picture and description posted by @Silverbear, my initial impression was; this is it; an _All-in-one Stealth Device!_ But I was still a bit skeptical, perceiving it as another “cheap-and-nasty-made-in-a-hell-of-a-hurry-in-china” gimmick, and I'm not a fan of electronic regulating devices either. After watching a couple of reviews on you-tube and a few positive posts on ECF, I went to Eciggies to buy one - out of stock .

I remembered I'd already place an order for e-juice with Vapour Mountain a couple of days ago - one e-mail and order was confirmed for the last one (silver finish). On my way to the bush I received a call from @Oupa and in short; he explained that there is a small scuff mark on the device and want my confirmation if I still want it. “For sure”! I replied, and he said that he will include 5 extra coil heads free of charge due to the small scuff mark. Now hopefully @Oupa is not going to read the next paragraph .

On my return with my over-sized liver , I opened the iPhone style packaging and saw the tiny scuff mark. As usual with all new vape gear I popped the whole thing into the ultrasonic bath (excluding the coil head and built-in battery that I had to desolder) to get rid of any leftover machine oils and the potential odd sticked pube. After the 30-minute cycle and some forced air drying, I couldn't find the small scuffed mark (_to this day its gone_) – most probably it was just some accumulated dust particles? 

The eGrip is heavier than it looks and for sure doesn't feel like a typical Joyetech device. It's a complete "rethink" _out-of-the-box mod_. This is a device that fits in the palm of most people’s hands; fully concealed excluding the OEM drip-tip.

I set about dismantling the eGrip as much as it could be dismantled, which isn’t all that much actually, and learned that there are just a few moving parts. The rest was pretty evident just by looking at the guts. The way its designed makes replacing the coil about as easy as can be, even if your tank is full of e-juice, it’s a snap to lift out the coil and replace it. _Unscrew, lift off, replace coil, screw back on, allow coil to saturate and vape_ (or if you in a hurry; _block the air hole with your finger and suck a proper toot_).

Filling the eGrip is just a matter of lifting the lid on the side of the device and choosing the larger of the two holes that lie underneath the flap - I prefer to fill from the bottom though. The volume capacity is quite large for such a small device – 3.6ml (spec), 3.7ml (actual measured), more than you would expect by just looking at it.

If your choice of e-juice comes with a glass eyedropper you’re going to have a problem with filling the tank through the small hole - a blunt needle, or a plastic needle nose tip on a bottle would work much easier if you choose to fill from the side.

Charging the internal battery is a simple matter of attaching the USB cable that comes with the eGrip and plugging it into the supplied Joyetech wall adapter or the USB port of your computer ... and you can vape whilst charging.

The drip tip has a thick, tight fitting o-ring that snaps into place and is so secure that if you wanted to, you could carry it around by gripping the tip. It’s a standard 510 drip-tip and replaceable with whatever you like.

After several minutes use, I had to double check my e-juice if it isn't some High-VG because it was pumping out the clouds big time - you will not win a cloud blowing competition, but will definitely impress.

The performance still amazes me, and the new coil head developed by Joyetech does an excellent job flavor-wise. The battery life is impressive for a 1500mAh, but it still isn’t enough to draw me away from my PV, the Reo (_I tried not to compare to my PV as its two totally different concepts_).

The eGrip coil head is the new so called CS Head. It was made especially for the eGrip and it’s rated at 1.5ohms. Some simple Ohms law calculations show that to obtain the VW range of 8 to 20W, the electronic regulations should pump out 3.5 to 5.5V (measured and confirmed on the scope). For those that want to know, the PWM switching frequency is close to 50kHz, thus you won't experience any "rattle snake" effect.

I can write all I want about the eGrip, it’s size, it’s battery life, it’s design, whatever, but the heart of the device, the thing that gives the eGrip its life is the CS Coil Head and the small elongated vapor chamber.

Being as objective as I can be, I have never seen a device this small that performs this well, even the throat hit is impressive. Fully opened airflow and you can comfortably do lung hits to your hearts desire. A couple of weeks on, with various e-juice (NET's, High-VG and 50/50 VG/PG), I'm still on the original coil head and performs the same as the first day I received it.

Joyetech eGrip Specs:
Size: 46.4mm x 20.4mm x 99.5mm (including mouthpiece)
Battery Capacity: 1500mAh
Output: Variable Wattage Mode up to 20W
E-juice Capacity: 3.6ml (spec) 3.7ml (when measured)
eGrip CS Atomizer Head: 1.5Ω

Supplied in the Box:
1 x eGrip Mouthpiece
1 x eGrip Body
2 x eGrip CS Coil Head
1 x eGrip Atomizer Base
1 x 1A Wall Adapter
1 x USB Cable
1 x Tool
1 x Manual & Warranty Card

The eGrip is the first all-in-one vape device made by Joyetech. It features a transparent window to view your e-juice level, and you adjust the wattage with a 360-degree ring on the upper side of the device. The small indicator light is also the wattage marker. It’s a standard 5-click on/off unit.

By turning a tiny slot at the base of the device you can customize air flow, tightening the draw (even fully close it up) or making it easier to draw from for lung hits.

While my cornerstone device will in all probably remain the Reo, this tiny thing will be my travel PV, and only used as such.

Already available is the RBA base (not yet locally though) which entitle you to build your own coils. (New Rebuildable base): 

If you can't wait for local stock, its available for immediate shipping at: https://www.cignot.com/product_p/joy-egr-rba.htm @ $12.50

Chinglish RBA User Guide: 



picture from Joyetech's site​Tip (from ECF thread): If you prefer BVC coils, take your eGrip coil and BVC coil, pull out the metal pins on the bottom of both of them. Put the eGrip pin into the BVC coil head. It will be slightly loose but it'll stay put. Screw BVC coil with eGrip pin back into your mod. The coil base will not go in all the way but it will go in far enough that the e-juice will not leak out. The mod can still sit upright but it will wobble a bit. Some guys on ECF profess that the flavor is way better with the BVC coil. (ECF Thread: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...iscussion/613559-new-joyetech-20watt-egrip.ht).

What I like:

Extremely small - ideal stealth device and looks cute
Well sturdy built
All-in-one - no extra RDA's or RTA's required
Adequate e-juice volume capacity
No gurgling or flooding (except when you fully close the air flow control)
What I don't like:

The OEM drip-tip
The 5-click ON/OFF (why can't it be just maximum 3-clicks?)
The position of the USB charging port at the bottom
Nothing wrong with the electronic control, but would still prefer if It was pure mechanical
Overall, IMO the ideal travel device, especially for air travel where cabin pressure normally causes leaks on RTA devices as well as bottom feeders (Already did a couple of local flights with zero leaks).

PS. If you de-solder and/or re-solder the battery, the warranty is obviously void.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 8 | Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/14)

johan said:


> As usual with all new vape gear I popped the whole thing into the ultrasonic bath (excluding the coil head) to get rid of any leftover machine oils and the potential odd sticked pube. After the 30-minute cycle and some forced air drying, I couldn't find the small scuffed mark (_to this day its gone_) – most probably it was just some accumulated dust particles?



A brilliant review! Thanks @johan! I was put off even trying the device because it looked like a nightmare to clean... but if I can put it into an ultrasonic bath then it's worth taking a closer look at for me!

Thanks!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (21/12/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> A brilliant review! Thanks @johan! I was put off even trying the device because it looked like a nightmare to clean... but if I can put it into an ultrasonic bath then it's worth taking a closer look at for me!
> 
> Thanks!



I clean the tank section by running boiled water through the tank without spilling into the electronic section. *Please note*: You will have to de-solder and remove the built-in battery before chucking it into the ultra sonic bath.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/14)

johan said:


> I clean the tank section by running boiled water through the tank without spilling into the electronic section. *Please note*: You will have to de-solder and remove the built-in battery before chucking it into the ultra sonic bath.



Ahhhh... Ok that's it for me...So no eGrip for me.  Thanks @johan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (21/12/14)

Awesome review. Thanks @johan

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (21/12/14)

johan said:


> View attachment 18053
> ​I've been on the outlook for a stealth device for quite some time. When I first saw the picture and description posted by @Silverbear, my initial impression was; this is it; an _All-in-one Stealth Device!_ But I was still a bit skeptical, perceiving it as another “cheap-and-nasty-made-in-a-hell-of-a-hurry-in-china” gimmick, and I'm not a fan of electronic regulating devices either. After watching a couple of reviews on you-tube and a few positive posts on ECF, I went to Eciggies to buy one - out of stock .
> 
> I remembered I'd already place an order for e-juice with Vapour Mountain a couple of days ago - one e-mail and order was confirmed for the last one (silver finish). On my way to the bush I received a call from @Oupa and in short; he explained that there is a small scuff mark on the device and want my confirmation if I still want it. “For sure”! I replied, and he said that he will include 5 extra coil heads free of charge due to the small scuff mark. Now hopefully @Oupa is not going to read the next paragraph .
> ...



Thanks for taking the time to document and share your thoughts on the e grip @johan 

I always enjoy your write ups. Very well thought out and cleverly written. 

It sounds like a mighty impressive device to always have around and travel with easily!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Great review @johan ...touches on everything I've ever wondered about the device (and quite a few I haven't).

This sound like one of those devices any vaper would be happy to have, even if it isn't their main device (or even backup). Just sounds perfect for carrying around without a care...and with the RBA it is even more appealing - commercial coils still give me nightmares sometimes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

Thanks @johan very nice review and I really appreciate the techy techy bits you have added in the piece.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/12/14)

Thanks @johan
Superb review! You covered so many aspects so well

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/12/14)

Thank you for an impressive review, @johan. I agree, but please allow me to add from our experience:

Got one from Vapour Mountain for HRH. She has been using the iStick mAN combination for some time. She did not like the eGrip: Too heavy and not as comfortable in hand for her compared to the iStick. For me, I prefer the eGrip in hand to the iStick, the latter feels almost too small in my hand. The eGrip is heavy for such a small thing, but certainly not too heavy for me. HRH also complained that with her finger positioning she kept blocking the air hole at the bottom. So, the eGrip was returned to me.
I cleaned the tank, using the hot water method @johan describes above. Installed a new coil and juice....and it was horrible. Maybe the juice...took out the juice using a blunt nosed needle and syringe through the coil hole. Cleaned again....new juice in....horrible, Repeat. Then put in a new coil...ah, much better - had a dud coil! Cannot wait for the rebuildable base.
A few small things:
When putting the device on its side to fill via the fill hole on the other side, first power it off as it does fire lying on the firing button side.
If positioned on the fill hole side whilst charging I did find a minute amount of juice leaking from the fill hole onto the mod.

All in all, an impressive little all-in-one device.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (22/12/14)

Andre said:


> Thank you for an impressive review, @johan. I agree, but please allow me to add from our experience:
> 
> Got one from Vapour Mountain for HRH. She has been using the iStick mAN combination for some time. She did not like the eGrip: Too heavy and not as comfortable in hand for her compared to the iStick. For me, I prefer the eGrip in hand to the iStick, the latter feels almost too small in my hand. The eGrip is heavy for such a small thing, but certainly not too heavy for me. HRH also complained that with her finger positioning she kept blocking the air hole at the bottom. So, the eGrip was returned to me.
> I cleaned the tank, using the hot water method @johan describes above. Installed a new coil and juice....and it was horrible. Maybe the juice...took out the juice using a blunt nosed needle and syringe through the coil hole. Cleaned again....new juice in....horrible, Repeat. Then put in a new coil...ah, much better - had a dud coil! Cannot wait for the rebuildable base.
> ...



Thanks for adding your experience and comments Andre;
1. Did that also the first couple of times.
2. I'm still on the coil that was in the unit when I received it - cleaning the tank is a breeze.
3. I suggest rather fill from the bottom, easier IMO and you score one extra ml.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (22/12/14)

Great Review @johan ... Sounds like a good device to have as a spare. I think with the rebuildable base it will be a lot better as well.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (22/12/14)

Thank you for this most comprehensive review @johan, I loved reading it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (22/12/14)

Hey guys I thought I would share this little "trick" with you eGrip owners. The small BVC aspire coils for the entry level aspire clearo fit into the eGrip if u swap the bottom parts of the coil heads - thr rubber grommit and contact at bottom need swapping and it screws in ok and vapes amazingly! Give it a try if you own an eGrip

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## johan (22/12/14)

Vapington said:


> Hey guys I thought I would share this little "trick" with you eGrip owners. The small BVC aspire coils for the entry level aspire clearo fit into the eGrip if u swap the bottom parts of the coil heads - thr rubber grommit and contact at bottom need swapping and it screws in ok and vapes amazingly! Give it a try if you own an eGrip



Thanks, I've already posted it in the review


----------



## Stephen Rowley (22/12/14)

Been using my mine for about three weeks and have really been enjoying it, I have been changing coils at least every 5 days, I find after that it gets nasty, I have ordered an RBA which I am hoping will be a game changer, will let you know when I have it, and will tell you about it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## huffnpuff (22/12/14)

Stephen Rowley said:


> Been using my mine for about three weeks and have really been enjoying it, I have been changing coils at least every 5 days, I find after that it gets nasty, I have ordered an RBA which I am hoping will be a game changer, will let you know when I have it, and will tell you about it.


That's quite short. What juice you using and what wattage you vaping at?


----------



## Stephen Rowley (23/12/14)

huffnpuff said:


> That's quite short. What juice you using and what wattage you vaping at?



I seldom go over 10 watts, 8 watts if my comfort zone, I am using 18 mg VG coffee


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

Stephen Rowley said:


> I seldom go over 10 watts, 8 watts if my comfort zone, I am using 18 mg VG coffee



Dark juice and VG
Quite impressive that the coils handle it though

I know my dark juices destroy my coils, so keep them mainly for the rebuildables


----------



## spir (23/12/14)

nice review! Gonna get my inshare vape soon! Merry Christmas.


----------



## johan (23/12/14)

rjeatconley on ECF: "So I was bored at work. To clean the tank, take the top cover off. Tank slides right out! Pretty thick glass!"
ref: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...sion/613559-new-joyetech-20watt-egrip-64.html
Includes some modifications to fit almost any other brand/type coils.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (25/12/14)

johan said:


> rjeatconley on ECF: "So I was bored at work. To clean the tank, take the top cover off. Tank slides right out! Pretty thick glass!"
> ref: http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...sion/613559-new-joyetech-20watt-egrip-64.html
> Includes some modifications to fit almost any other brand/type coils.
> 
> View attachment 18163



@johan, is that something you recommend one should do every now and then to clean the tank?
Or not necessary?


----------



## johan (25/12/14)

Silver said:


> @johan, is that something you recommend one should do every now and then to clean the tank?
> Or not necessary?



No not necessary (only for those that are anal about tank cleaning) - I simply run some boiling water through the tank.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (26/12/14)

Not a feckin clue what he says, but interesting pictures:


----------



## Andre (7/1/15)

*Joyetech eGrip RBA Base Review*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/1/15)

And we need these to measure resistance and to pulse coils, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (7/1/15)

@Andre man stop now , this little device is looking more and more appealing , think I need to go visit a certain gentleman today to see if he has stock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (13/1/15)

guess what I'm picking up tomorrow ....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (13/1/15)

Daniel said:


> guess what I'm picking up tomorrow ....



Its an awesome traveling stealth device - especially on boring airports and during flights.


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

Daniel said:


> guess what I'm picking up tomorrow ....


I am liking it much more with the RBA base.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

Have a few bvc coils as well so going to try that also , @Silverbear do you have stock of the rba base as well ?


----------



## Keyaam (14/1/15)

Andre said:


> I am liking it much more with the RBA base.


Have you tried building your own coils or are you using the stock coils that come with the rba base?


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Tip from cigatron on ECF @Andre (post #1142, p115): Loud popping when you hit the fire button? Bad coil symmetry. Your coil is deformed causing irregular wick compression against the inside of the coil. Four fixes: rewick heavier (more cotton), straighten the coil by firing it then pinching it together with tweezers, replace the coil or gently pry the coil turns apart converting it into a spaced coil. It is Very important to keep coil symmetry when setting contact microcoils. Any deviation from turn to turn, whether it be diameter, straightness or separation, can cause popping, hotspots and a host of other problems.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

RBA related:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

Keyaam said:


> Have you tried building your own coils or are you using the stock coils that come with the rba base?


Just the coils/wicks that came with the rba base at this moment. Gives a great vape. Will try building my own coils at a later stage.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

johan said:


> Tip from cigatron on ECF @Andre (post #1142, p115): Loud popping when you hit the fire button? Bad coil symmetry. Your coil is deformed causing irregular wick compression against the inside of the coil. Four fixes: rewick heavier (more cotton), straighten the coil by firing it then pinching it together with tweezers, replace the coil or gently pry the coil turns apart converting it into a spaced coil. It is Very important to keep coil symmetry when setting contact microcoils. Any deviation from turn to turn, whether it be diameter, straightness or separation, can cause popping, hotspots and a host of other problems.


Thanks @johan. How do you fire the coil outside of the eGrip?


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks @johan. How do you fire the coil outside of the eGrip?



You will need an e-Grip to 510 adapter (seen it in the video posted on previous post) - hopefully Vape Club or one of the other local vendors will bring it in.


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

johan said:


> You will need an e-Grip to 510 adapter (seen it in the video posted on previous post) - hopefully Vape Club or one of the other local vendors will bring it in.


Yes, seen that and did bring it to the attention of the vendors somewhere in here. Have downloaded the video and will watch at my leisure later. Thanks for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

So , got the Egrip today , and what can I say all the rave was true , vaping Happy Holidays like a champ! Thx @johan 

now the impatience starts ... anybody bringing in the RBA base or should we instigate a group buy ?


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

Daniel said:


> So , got the Egrip today , and what can I say all the rave was true , vaping Happy Holidays like a champ! Thx @johan
> 
> now the impatience starts ... anybody bringing in the RBA base or should we instigate a group buy ?



Vape Club has some right now 
http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/egrip-rba


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Daniel said:


> So , got the Egrip today , and what can I say all the rave was true , vaping Happy Holidays like a champ! Thx @johan
> 
> now the impatience starts ... anybody bringing in the RBA base or should we instigate a group buy ?



Glad you like it. I think we should be patients for a while, one/more of the local vendors will bring it in. If you're in a hurry the best place to obtain it from: https://www.cignot.com/product_p/joy-egr-rb5.htm


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/15)

johan said:


> Glad you like it. I think we should be patients for a while, one/more of the local vendors will bring it in. If you're in a hurry the best place to obtain it from: https://www.cignot.com/product_p/joy-egr-rb5.htm



Vape CLub have them.

http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/egrip-rba?variant=1081619219


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Vape Club has some right now
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/featured-products/products/egrip-rba



No thats the RBA - what he is looking for is the RBA to 510 connector base.


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Vape CLub have them.
> 
> http://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/egrip-rba?variant=1081619219



No thats the RBA - what he is looking for is the RBA to 510 connector base.


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/1/15)

johan said:


> No thats the RBA - what he is looking for is the RBA to 510 connector base.



Ahhhh... thanks @johan! It seems I need to get me an eGrip?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

ah ok , patience .... not much of that 

as they say peecthaas or it didn't happen , next to my old beat up Emerson for size , this is a little powerhouse !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Guys this is what Daniel is looking for (http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=221):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ahhhh... thanks @johan! It seems I need to get me an eGrip?



Mr Fisher , you will be pleasantly surprised ... trust me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

@johan yes yes that too and the RBA  ...

hmmmm , wonder if I can do a carbon fiber wrap on this bad boy ...


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Daniel said:


> @johan yes yes that too and the RBA  ...
> 
> hmmmm , wonder if I can do a carbon fiber wrap on this bad boy ...



That's been available at j-wraps or whatever they call themselves.


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

Daniel said:


> @johan yes yes that too and the RBA  ...
> 
> hmmmm , wonder if I can do a carbon fiber wrap on this bad boy ...


The RBA makes it much, much better imo.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

amazing , just tried it on each VW level , and the first three nice flavour with ever so slight mentholly after taste , but eish at 20W burnt taste a bit should be better with the RBA yes yes , must have it , yes .... *ADD kicking in*


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

I've fitted the RBA today and have to agree with @Andre - one step for the e-Grip but one giant leap for vaping. The RBA air intake a wee-bit too airy for me, but quickly change it with an old dripper bottle nozzle cut to size. The airy draw is nice for the odd lung hit though and actually got a fright at first with the massive clouds before modding the air hole.


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Daniel said:


> amazing , just tried it on each VW level , and the first three nice flavour with ever so slight mentholly after taste , but eish at 20W burnt taste a bit should be better with the RBA yes yes , must have it , yes .... *ADD kicking in*



For 20W you need to open up the air hole at max, especially if you using a heavy VG e-juice.


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

Daniel said:


> amazing , just tried it on each VW level , and the first three nice flavour with ever so slight mentholly after taste , but eish at 20W burnt taste a bit should be better with the RBA yes yes , must have it , yes .... *ADD kicking in*


I use it at the first 2 settings mostly and more than good enough for me. Won't use the commercial coils again except in an emergency.


johan said:


> I've fitted the RBA today and have to agree with @Andre - one step for the e-Grip but one giant leap for vaping. The RBA air intake a wee-bit too airy for me, but quickly change it with an old dripper bottle nozzle cut to size. The airy draw is nice for the odd lung hit though and actually got a fright at first with the massive clouds before modding the air hole.


Perfect for me as is. Love it that one can blow vapour through it - nice party trick.


----------



## Keyaam (14/1/15)

I have been using this none stop for 5 days now and cant seem to put it down. Im not sure if its the loki lab driptip i have but this thing is performing flawlessly. I havent used the rba base yet as i want to see how long the regular coils last. Coming from a reonaut this is a must have device


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (14/1/15)

Keyaam said:


> I have been using this none stop for 5 days now and cant seem to put it down. Im not sure if its the loki lab driptip i have but this thing is performing flawlessly. I havent used the rba base yet as i want to see how long the regular coils last. Coming from a reonaut this is a must have device
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Try the RBA - you will be pleasantly surprised (you can always put the stock coil back in for your test).


----------



## huffnpuff (14/1/15)

Of all the various mod setups I've acquired for my wife, the eGrip is "The One" for her. She can't stop using it and refilling is a breeze, no unscrewing or messy hands. Now I need to get more coz the backups she's using when the eGrip is charging, either a Nautilus or mAN, just doesn't cut it Lol!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (14/1/15)

Just want to know if anyone has the black one?
Does that finish get messy/sticky because its like a "velvety" finish not a metallic feel

I bought the black one but havent used it - took it out the box but dont like the feel of it and am worried it will get messy if I use it. 

Am contemplating asking the vendor if I can swap it for a Silver one

Anyone using the black one that can comment?


----------



## Keyaam (14/1/15)

Silver said:


> Just want to know if anyone has the black one?
> Does that finish get messy/sticky because its like a "velvety" finish not a metallic feel
> 
> I bought the black one but havent used it - took it out the box but dont like the feel of it and am worried it will get messy if I use it.
> ...


Mine is as clean as whistle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

@Silver I have the black one and quite like the matte finish on it , I think not as big a fingerprint magnet as the silver would be and I think the silver one would scratch a lot easier. Nothing a wet wipe can't sort out  Worst case , if it get's messy/scratched up just re-wrap in style of your choice  I'm already contemplating a nice carbon fiber wrap , like the one at vapor skinz but @ $18 hell no I'll do my own wrap ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/1/15)

Silver said:


> Just want to know if anyone has the black one?
> Does that finish get messy/sticky because its like a "velvety" finish not a metallic feel
> 
> I bought the black one but havent used it - took it out the box but dont like the feel of it and am worried it will get messy if I use it.
> ...


I inherited a black one from HRH. Yes, it shows wet quickly, but easily wiped off.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

on another note , I like the standard drip tip , and tried a more stubby one (from my Tugboat) and was surprised at how big a difference a drip tip makes on this. With the stubby the throat hit was considerably more that the standard , did not try it at 20W as I think it will burn my pretty lips  

with the black I think a nice black delrin drip tip would look the dogs bollies! any other recommendations on drip tips ?


----------



## Keyaam (14/1/15)

Try the odin driptip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel (14/1/15)

now only if I had an Odin lying around  , sho but that must look weird chugging away on that LOL 

got some incoming drip tips from FT , will try them out as well .....


----------



## Keyaam (14/1/15)

Daniel said:


> now only if I had an Odin lying around  , sho but that must look weird chugging away on that LOL
> 
> got some incoming drip tips from FT , will try them out as well .....


Its built for comfort


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (15/1/15)

Keyaam said:


> Try the odin driptip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have been using the Odin drip tip. It is awesome on the eGrip. And now really stealth! Thanks for the suggestion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/1/15)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (15/1/15)

ja also saw those but at $38 eish , luckily I have some contacts in the leather crafts industry so hopefully a buddy can make me a nice custom leather sheath some day


----------



## Daniel (15/1/15)

think this would look awesome on the little Egrip , not so stealthy bu good looking : 






Or these ? 






Or this could go nice with the black version :


----------



## johan (15/1/15)

@Silver I've got the silver finish for quite some time know and use it as my travel PV only; dropped it once on the pavement - zero scratched and no visible fingerprints, apart from my "lipstick"  on the drip tip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam (15/1/15)

Andre said:


> Have been using the Odin drip tip. It is awesome on the eGrip. And now really stealth! Thanks for the suggestion.


Pleasure Andre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (15/1/15)

I fired up my black eGrip
It works nicely
Just a question, how do you know what wattage you are on?
The dial doesnt show which setting is the setting you have selected
Is it the setting that is pointed downwards when the mod is in an upright position?

Also, i am getting a little bit of a funky taste in my Berry Blaze Menthol mix. I didnt wash it. I assume it will "normalise" over time?

Otherwise all ok so far. Very interesting little device. A bit small. Lol. What is it with me finding these things too small after buying them because they are small.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/1/15)

Silver said:


> I fired up my black eGrip
> It works nicely
> Just a question, how do you know what wattage you are on?
> The dial doesnt show which setting is the setting you have selected
> ...



Wattage: don't know how your dial looks like, but as you described; its the setting that is pointed downwards when the mod is in an upright position.

Funky taste: When you fill for 1'st time, put in upright position and let it soak in for at least 5min before you vape, start with lowest setting - only dial in on 20W once you fully open air screw (if you use eGrip stock coils). Get the RBA, but I don't think you will like that airy draw as you like it tight .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/1/15)

Thanks @johan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (15/1/15)

Silver said:


> I fired up my black eGrip
> It works nicely
> Just a question, how do you know what wattage you are on?
> The dial doesnt show which setting is the setting you have selected
> ...


I had no weird flavor when i first filled up. I thought you would enjoy this as much as the reo mini. I think they are about the same height. The wattage setting is at the bottom of the dial. I googled a pic as my dial has no markings for wattage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/1/15)

Silver said:


> I fired up my black eGrip
> It works nicely
> Just a question, how do you know what wattage you are on?
> The dial doesnt show which setting is the setting you have selected
> ...


This is what the dial on mine looks like. In the picture it is set at 20W.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (16/1/15)

Mine looks different, will post a pic in the morning.

via Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/1/15)

Someone on this thread asked about wraps; here they are, 2 pages of different colors and textures: http://www.vaporskinz.com/collections/joyetech-egrip


----------



## johan (16/1/15)

johan said:


> Mine looks different, will post a pic in the morning.
> 
> via Tapatalk



Tried to take picture of dial, total flop - had to resort to web to find a dial pic that looks like mine:


----------



## Stephen Rowley (16/1/15)

Silver said:


> Just a question, how do you know what wattage you are on?
> The dial doesnt show which setting is the setting you have selected
> Is it the setting that is pointed downwards when the mod is in an upright position?



If you look at the dial you will see circles, they go from a small circle to the largest circle, the smallest been 8W and the largest is 20W, hope this helps some watt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (16/1/15)

I am having a nightmare time with this device now. After giving up on the useless stock coils i had (they always spat and strawed liquid to the drip tip hole. Then I tried the BVC coils in it which the first coil worked like a dream then all the other 4 in the pack were horrible and spat even more liquid. So I ordered an RBA base, and guess what it spits too... Want to throw it against the wall lol 

I am building it properly and everything should be ok. I've used many different PG/VG ratios too. MAx VG which shouldnt flood the coil still floods... AARRRRGGGGHH


----------



## johan (16/1/15)

Vapington said:


> I am having a nightmare time with this device now. After giving up on the useless stock coils i had (they always spat and strawed liquid to the drip tip hole. Then I tried the BVC coils in it which the first coil worked like a dream then all the other 4 in the pack were horrible and spat even more liquid. So I ordered an RBA base, and guess what it spits too... Want to throw it against the wall lol
> 
> I am building it properly and everything should be ok. I've used many different PG/VG ratios too. MAx VG which shouldnt flood the coil still floods... AARRRRGGGGHH



Tip from cigatron on ECF (post #1142, p115): Loud popping when you hit the fire button? Bad coil symmetry. Your coil is deformed causing irregular wick compression against the inside of the coil. Four fixes: rewick heavier (more cotton), straighten the coil by firing it then pinching it together with tweezers, replace the coil or gently pry the coil turns apart converting it into a spaced coil. It is Very important to keep coil symmetry when setting contact microcoils. Any deviation from turn to turn, whether it be diameter, straightness or separation, can cause popping, hotspots and a host of other problems.


----------



## Stephen Rowley (16/1/15)

Vapington said:


> I am having a nightmare time with this device now. After giving up on the useless stock coils i had (they always spat and strawed liquid to the drip tip hole. Then I tried the BVC coils in it which the first coil worked like a dream then all the other 4 in the pack were horrible and spat even more liquid. So I ordered an RBA base, and guess what it spits too... Want to throw it against the wall lol
> 
> I am building it properly and everything should be ok. I've used many different PG/VG ratios too. MAx VG which shouldnt flood the coil still floods... AARRRRGGGGHH



I had this problem for a day then realized the base was not tightly screwed, not sure if this is the same problem you having, but gonna guess it maybe something else, maybe just a poor base and tank fitting


----------



## Vapington (16/1/15)

Thanks Johan, will give this one last go lol. It is also the smallest deck known to man hahaha It has popped like a bloody gunshot before lol !


----------



## Vapington (16/1/15)

Ya I honestly think I have a dud because EVERYTHING i try ends up gurgling or strawing liquid into my mouth EVERY time lol


----------



## johan (16/1/15)

Vapington said:


> Ya I honestly think I have a dud because EVERYTHING i try ends up gurgling or strawing liquid into my mouth EVERY time lol



The only time I've experience serious popping and juice in my mouth was with the RBA at 20W and not enough cotton/rayon. 10 to 15W is enough for me.


----------



## Silver (16/1/15)

@johan , i sincerely hope that Os, the black Reo grand is still in play?


----------



## johan (16/1/15)

Silver said:


> @johan , i sincerely hope that Os, the black Reo grand is still in play?



Os is my preferred PV, I only use the eGrip during travelling, but had to test the RBA on arrival .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/1/15)

Thanks @johan - I started to get a bit worried there 

By the way, I see we are drawing closer to a big 1 year celebration for you
This time I will get it right - we have just over a week to go!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Daniel (16/1/15)

Stephen Rowley said:


> I had this problem for a day then realized the base was not tightly screwed, not sure if this is the same problem you having, but gonna guess it maybe something else, maybe just a poor base and tank fitting



sadly , I'm having the same issue , with the standard coil , tried cleaning the tank. Was good the first day now popping and gurgling no matter what I do checked base as well .... weird maybe I should try the other coild or a BVC ?


----------



## Andre (18/1/15)

On my second tank with the RBA base some minor leakage via the air hole. Last night, using their installed coil (dry burned using my little Dremel flame) rewicked with a good piece of rayon. Rabbit ear method of installing coil and wick, making sure the rayon was well stuffed into the base covering all the juice holes in the chimney. No leaking detected thus far.
Wicking looked something like in the picture below (from ECF):

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Just a few impressions after using the eGrip for a few days (not exclusively, just the odd toot here and there)




- no doubt this is the ultimate portable device. Really small and convenient to put in a man bag or a small pocket

- it is heavier than it looks though, so a shirt pocket is not ideal. Lol

- i have only vaped two "half" tanks on it. First bit didnt taste that good. But now, the coil seems to have settled and its vaping and tasting good. I have VM Berry Blaze 18mg in it with a few added VM Menthol concentrate drops. Am vaping the stock coil at the moment. 

- airflow is nicely configurable. I have it quite tight. Its tight enough for me. You need a small screwdriver to adjust the airflow screw

- it hasnt leaked at all in the past week or so. I have taken it in the car and have laid it down on its side a few times. This is a good thing for a portable. 

- i am still going on the factory charge that came with it. Seems good. Doesnt seem to be reducing in power. I am vaping it at probably about 10 Watts or so. Works well at this point for this juice. I like how easy it is to turn the dial to change the power. You just rotate the dial and listen for each click. I think each click is 1.5 Watts from 8 to 20 Watts. 

- because its so small, its not the most comfortable to vape. My nose often touches my hand while tooting. Lol. I now understand why they used a longer drip tip. I find the MVP2/Evod1 more comfortable to hold and vape on. But this is a stealth portable device, not a comfort device. 

- wasnt mad about the drip tip but am warming to it. Its sturdy, doesnt wobble, but i generally dont like metal drip tips. This one works fine though and feels better than any other drip tip i put in. 

- i havent used the side fill port yet. I just take out the coil at the bottom. But you need a coin to loosen the coil from the unit and tighten it again. A R2 coin works nicely. 

- i was apprehensive about the black "rubbery velvety" finish initially, but so far so good. I actually quite like it now. Doesnt really get that dirty or "smudgy" because this device doesnt leak 

- on this juice, which i know fairly well, id say the flavour is good. Not brilliant, but good. Nice and clean. Quite crisp. Menthol coming through nicely. Throat hit is reasonable for this power level. Vapour is reasonable too. On par id say with my Evod1. When i up the power it starts tasting funky, so i prefer it lower. Works well for this juice anyway. 

*Initial Verdict - good stealth and portable solution. I like it and will use it more. I just need to figure out which juices will go well with it. *

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

Silver said:


> Just a few impressions after using the eGrip for a few days (not exclusively, just the odd toot here and there)
> 
> View attachment 19663
> 
> ...


Thanks for your impressions, @Silver. 
For me this is much more comfortable to vape than, for example, an iStick with mAN. You need a shorter nose. And I love the bigger juice capacity.
Mine came with a little tool to adjust the air and take out the coil unit. Check your box.
The side port is a pita to use. I only fill from the bottom as per @johan's recommendation. 
Yip, I also experience a consistent power delivery from start to finish.
On the commercial coils the vape is below average for me, but totally leak free.
On the RBA base with their pre-built coil and wick (looks like Japanese cotton) and then with their pre-built coil and my Rayon wicking the vape was above average for me. Awesome flavour and vapour. Throat hit just adequate. However, it is noisy and I got just a drop or two of leaking via the air hole in the RBA base, which I dab with a tissue from time to time. Very irritating. Need to experiment with my own coils and wicking, but need the RBA base adapter for that.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (20/1/15)

great review @Silver , been vaping Happy Holidays on the little beast must say very very nice .... even at lowest setting

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

@Silver, I see we have two threads for eGrip review. Can we not merge them? The other one is here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/joyetech-egrip-review.t7617/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/15)

Andre said:


> Thanks for your impressions, @Silver.
> For me this is much more comfortable to vape than, for example, an iStick with mAN. You need a shorter nose. And I love the bigger juice capacity.
> Mine came with a little tool to adjust the air and take out the coil unit. Check your box.
> The side port is a pita to use. I only fill from the bottom as per @johan's recommendation.
> ...



Thanks @Andre

I agree the eGrip is more comfortable than the iStick. Just saying its not as comfortable as the mvp/evod or even the reo mini. 

Thanks for the tip to look in the box for the tool. I will see whats in there. Lol

I think i may just skip out building a coil on this. After all, this will probably be just a device ai use on occasion when going to meetings etc. Thanks for the headsup on the minor leaking with the rba coil. That suggests even more to me to stay away from that for my application


----------



## johan (20/1/15)

Being without my Reo (in for a "borselkop" restyling) I've spend some time with the RBA on the eGrip. @Andre mentioned on another thread that he experienced leaking through the RBA air hole. I've experienced the same when I slightly overfill - solution; turn the eGrip upside down, hold some tissue or toilet paper just above the air hole and blow into the drip tip, wipe excess off and no more gurgling and/or leaking. The RBA needs real good tightening as well otherwise it will gurgle and leak.

@Silver regarding muted flavor - get yourself an eGrip RBA, its not near the Reo, but way beyond better than the stock eGrip coils

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (20/1/15)

johan said:


> Being without my Reo (in for a "borselkop" restyling) I've spend some time with the RBA on the eGrip. @Andre mentioned on another thread that he experienced leaking through the RBA air hole. I've experienced the same when I slightly overfill - solution; turn the eGrip upside down, hold some tissue or toilet paper just above the air hole and blow into the drip tip, wipe excess off and no more gurgling and/or leaking. The RBA needs real good tightening as well otherwise it will gurgle and leak.
> 
> @Silver regarding muted flavor - get yourself an eGrip RBA, its not near the Reo, but way beyond better than the stock eGrip coils


Yip, since my last post above, I did experience a drop or two leaking through the RBA base air hole. Nothing major, but still irritating. Thanks for the tip - so you hold it with the air hole facing up and the drip tip facing down? Blowing upwards?
@Silver, I agree get the RBA.


----------



## johan (20/1/15)

Andre said:


> Yip, since my last post above, I did experience a drop or two leaking through the RBA base air hole. Nothing major, but still irritating. Thanks for the tip - so you hold it with the air hole facing up and the drip tip facing down? Blowing upwards?
> @Silver, I agree get the RBA.



Yip, exactly as you described.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Keyaam (20/1/15)

Just installed the rba base. This thing is chucking the vapour. I tried the standard driptip and it gurgled. Back to the loki lab drip tip and all is well. Ive been using this thing none stop for two weeks now and im impressed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (21/1/15)

Posted on ECF. 

_This is the eGrip after a 30min walk sharing the pocket with a keyring_
_




_
We need these:
_



_

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## johan (21/1/15)

Andre said:


> Posted on ECF.
> 
> _This is the eGrip after a 30min walk sharing the pocket with a keyring
> 
> ...



Agree 100%, but please softer colors, I don't want to "skrik" for my eGrip the morning after.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll (21/1/15)

Andre said:


> Posted on ECF.
> 
> _This is the eGrip after a 30min walk sharing the pocket with a keyring_
> _
> ...




Agreed. I wanna get one as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/15)

$2-50 at http://www.heavengifts.com/Joyetech-eGrip-Silicone-Rubber-Skin.html

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (21/1/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> $2-50 at http://www.heavengifts.com/Joyetech-eGrip-Silicone-Rubber-Skin.html



Thanks Rob, I see they've got the RBA-510 adapter as well @ $4.00: http://www.heavengifts.com/Joyetech-eGrip-RBA-510-Adapter


----------



## MurderDoll (21/1/15)

Anyone wanna start a group buy for these?


----------



## Daniel (21/1/15)

I quite like the Blue one .... see Joytech does have a black version as well : http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=220

..... now time to get that RBA base as well


----------



## Andre (21/1/15)

johan said:


> Thanks Rob, I see they've got the RBA-510 adapter as well @ $4.00: http://www.heavengifts.com/Joyetech-eGrip-RBA-510-Adapter


Only on pre-order.


----------



## johan (21/1/15)

Andre said:


> Only on pre-order.



Didn't see that  - thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## MurderDoll (21/1/15)

So we just gonna wait for a local vendor to bring in the sleeves and base?


----------



## Andre (21/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> So we just gonna wait for a local vendor to bring in the sleeves and base?


The RBA base is available locally. Maybe we should ask @Silverbear whether eciggies will be bringing in the RBA adapter and some sleeves? If we bring it in ourselves the shipping to SA and local shipping will probably make it too expensive. I shall PM @Silverbear.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (21/1/15)

Andre said:


> The RBA base is available locally. Maybe we should ask @Silverbear whether eciggies will be bringing in the RBA adapter and some sleeves? If we bring it in ourselves the shipping to SA and local shipping will probably make it too expensive. I shall PM @Silverbear.



Apologies. 

I meant the RBA adaptor.


----------



## Keyaam (21/1/15)

Please let me know via a pm if you guys are gonna do a group buy.

Thanks


----------



## Andre (21/1/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre
> 
> I agree the eGrip is more comfortable than the iStick. Just saying its not as comfortable as the mvp/evod or even the reo mini.
> 
> ...


As to the minor leaking - think I have found the problem. Lost the washer indicated below! Replaced with one from a commercial coil.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/15)

Great news @Andre!
I think solving a leak must be one of the most gratifying things for a vaper.
And something only a fellow vaper would understand

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (21/1/15)

@Stephen Rowley from Electronic Cigarette Store, a supporting vendor here, tells me he will have 19 spare adapters and 8 spare RBA bases in hand by the latter part of next week if all goes well. PM him to reserve yours.
http://www.electroniccigarettes.co.za/15-joyetech-egrip-electronic-cigarette


----------



## Daniel (21/1/15)

@Andre sounds great ! Maybe we can do a group shipment for Midrand/Centurion/Pta members ? @Stephen Rowley would that be do-able ? Don't want to clutter up this thread so any Centurion/Midrand/Pta members that want in PM me so we can get some numbers to Stephen


----------



## MurderDoll (21/1/15)

Did a cool rebuild on my RBA. 

This little unit is a PiTA to build on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> Did a cool rebuild on my RBA.
> 
> This little unit is a PiTA to build on!


Why did you not use the holes for the tail ends? That is what they recommend. Yes, it is small....as soon as I get the adapter I shall try.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (21/1/15)

Andre said:


> Why did you not use the holes for the tail ends? That is what they recommend. Yes, it is small....as soon as I get the adapter I shall try.


Using the holes is even more of a nightmare. You have to have the legs perfectly bent and then maneuver them into place without disrupting the coils. Doing it this way the legs are shorter and I have more stability with the coil.


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

Good looking coil and great photo @MurderDoll 

I find the difficult builds more rewarding when you finally manage to get them working

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> Using the holes is even more of a nightmare. You have to have the legs perfectly bent and then maneuver them into place without disrupting the coils. Doing it this way the legs are shorter and I have more stability with the coil.


Ah, I understand....thanks. Think I shall carefully measure where they have the bend on their pre-made coils and try to imitate that.
Since I found the washer missing mine has been totally leak free and much less noisy and more throat hit. To think one little thingie can be that important! Am really impressed with the vape on RBA base.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MurderDoll (21/1/15)

I've run into a huge issue on my Egrip now. 

I installed the new coil. Filled her up and had a few toots. When I press the button. It fires up. When I leave the button. It continues firing. Worse off is I put it down. Leave it for like 5 minutes, it then starts firing and doesn't stop until I have to switch it off. 

Any advice?


----------



## Andre (21/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> I've run into a huge issue on my Egrip now.
> 
> I installed the new coil. Filled her up and had a few toots. When I press the button. It fires up. When I leave the button. It continues firing. Worse off is I put it down. Leave it for like 5 minutes, it then starts firing and doesn't stop until I have to switch it off.
> 
> Any advice?


Damn, hope you have a backup over there. Maybe there is something wrong with the coil. Do you have commercial coils to test?


----------



## MurderDoll (21/1/15)

Andre said:


> Damn, hope you have a backup over there. Maybe there is something wrong with the coil. Do you have commercial coils to test?




I have a backup kit thankfully. 

No. I didn't get any commercial coils with it at all when I bought it unfortunately.


----------



## johan (21/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> I've run into a huge issue on my Egrip now.
> 
> I installed the new coil. Filled her up and had a few toots. When I press the button. It fires up. When I leave the button. It continues firing. Worse off is I put it down. Leave it for like 5 minutes, it then starts firing and doesn't stop until I have to switch it off.
> 
> Any advice?



Something wrong with firing button - it is suppose to be normally open and should only make contact (close) when you press - by accident some e-juice leaked in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (21/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> I have a backup kit thankfully.
> 
> No. I didn't get any commercial coils with it at all when I bought it unfortunately.



I've got about 8+ commercial stock coils (unused) if you need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/1/15)

johan said:


> I've got about 8+ commercial stock coils (unused) if you need.


He is in Abu Dhabi I think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/1/15)

johan said:


> Something wrong with firing button - it is suppose to be normally open and should only make contact (close) when you press - by accident some e-juice leaked in there.


Maybe unscrew the top plate and dry it inside with a hair dryer? And on the fire button from the outside.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (21/1/15)

Thanks for the offer @johan 

Shipping will be an absolute ***** to Iraq. 

Strange thing again. 
I had switched it off. Left it for 20min. Switched it back on and it's purring like a kitten. Doesn't skip a beat and is Vaping beautifully again. 

Think my Egrip is posessed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (21/1/15)

Maybe some fine sand pa


MurderDoll said:


> Thanks for the offer @johan
> 
> Shipping will be an absolute ***** to Iraq.
> 
> ...



Totally forgot about your current coordinates - did you found the popular "black" T-shirt for that region? 

Glad you got it sorted - most probably just some fine particle that got stuck between switch and ring.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (21/1/15)

johan said:


> Maybe some fine sand pa
> 
> 
> Totally forgot about your current coordinates - did you found the popular "black" T-shirt for that region?
> ...




Ha ha. I haven't been able to locate on yet. Don't have any English speaking colleagues yet. 
But I'm on the hunt for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/15)

@MurderDoll , sorry to hear about the eGrip issue
If you spilt juice in there maybe it will dry out after a while. Or maybe use a hairdryer?
Really hope you come right man

What vaping gear did you take with on your trip?
Did you take a Reo?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (21/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> Ha ha. I haven't been able to locate on yet. Don't have any English speaking colleagues yet.
> But I'm on the hunt for you.



No worries, if its a risk stay away - and if you do, turn it inside out - you don't want to answer questions at SA customs about that logo


----------



## MurderDoll (21/1/15)

Silver said:


> @MurderDoll , sorry to hear about the eGrip issue
> If you spilt juice in there maybe it will dry out after a while. Or maybe use a hairdryer?
> Really hope you come right man
> 
> ...



Yeah. Have my Reo and Sigeili with me. 




johan said:


> No worries, if its a risk stay away - and if you do, turn it inside out - you don't want to answer questions at SA customs about that logo




Ha ha. Nah. I don't think I should get much hassles. Only thing is trying to find one. Does such a thing actually exist?


----------



## johan (21/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> Yeah. Have my Reo and Sigeili with me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should I post a picture for you?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MurderDoll (22/1/15)

johan said:


> Should I post a picture for you?




Please? If you don't mind. Or you can PM it to me.


----------



## johan (22/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> Please? If you don't mind. Or you can PM it to me.



I will rather pm, just to be "Je suis Charlie" correct

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/1/15)

johan said:


> I will rather pm, just to be "Je suis Charlie" correct


Have no idea what your guys are talking about, but am curious....have a PM box too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (22/1/15)

Andre said:


> Have no idea what your guys are talking about, but am curious....have a PM box too



I discovered your PM Box - pm send

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (24/1/15)

Been fooling around with re-wicking the eGrip RBA, as I'm not really impressed with the factory fitted wicking material _(my imagination just keeps on running in the wrong direction_), and my Reo is still in the face lift clinic. What I found works best for me personally:

Replace stock wicking material with Rayon
Use a thick piece - it must really go in tight through the coil (_it should squeal like when you rub a blown up balloon_)
Cut both ends of Rayon vertical with the outer edge of RBA base (_see simple drawing below - cut at dotted lines_)

Fold the ends up like rabbit ears and screw down the 'chimney'
Now use a small screwdriver and tuck down the ends down into the chimney section
Avoid tucking it down to cover the 2 liquid holes closest to the coil mounting screws, only cover the 2 holes closest to the coil ends
Note: If you cover all 4 holes with wicking material you will experience dry hits at 10W and up
Still zero leaks and/or gurgling after second tank
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (24/1/15)

johan said:


> Been fooling around with re-wicking the eGrip RBA, as I'm not really impressed with the factory fitted wicking material _(my imagination just keeps on running in the wrong direction_), and my Reo is still in the face lift clinic. What I found works best for me personally:
> 
> Replace stock wicking material with Rayon
> Use a thick piece - it must really go in tight through the coil (_it should squeal like when you rub a blown up balloon_)
> ...


Thanks you [insert honourable title of your choice here]! So glad your Reo has gone for a face lift for now you have saved me a lot of time experimenting. And your explanation with drawing is perfect. Bookmarked.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## dekardy (24/1/15)

@johan. I've been messing around with my eGrip RBA for a while now with various build, but always got the spitting/gurgling. Quickly tried your build now and it's absolutely perfect. Thank you very much for the tip sir.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (24/1/15)

dekardy said:


> @johan. I've been messing around with my eGrip RBA for a while now with various build, but always got the spitting/gurgling. Quickly tried your build now and it's absolutely perfect. Thank you very much for the tip sir.



I'm glad it helped, thanks for the compliment but unfortunately you ruined it with addressing me as "sir"  Please note: (a) I'm not a Brit, and (b) I'm not of any so called aristocracy, and (c) neither did I kneel before the queen.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## dekardy (24/1/15)

johan said:


> I'm glad it helped, thanks for the compliment but unfortunately you ruined it with addressing me as "sir"  Please note: (a) I'm not a Brit, and (b) I'm not of any so called aristocracy.



Oops forgot rule number 2. So let me try again.

Thank you @johan .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (28/1/15)

johan said:


> Been fooling around with re-wicking the eGrip RBA, as I'm not really impressed with the factory fitted wicking material _(my imagination just keeps on running in the wrong direction_), and my Reo is still in the face lift clinic. What I found works best for me personally:
> 
> Replace stock wicking material with Rayon
> Use a thick piece - it must really go in tight through the coil (_it should squeal like when you rub a blown up balloon_)
> ...


Used your method for re-wicking last night. It is perfect - no leaking at all. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (28/1/15)

Andre said:


> Used your method for re-wicking last night. It is perfect - no leaking at all. Thanks again.



Glad it works for you as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (1/2/15)

I woke up to a cracked tank this morning. Not sure how it happened. Anyone know if these are replaceable?


----------



## johan (1/2/15)

Keyaam said:


> I woke up to a cracked tank this morning. Not sure how it happened. Anyone know if these are replaceable?



Somewhere on an ECF thread read that these guys can supply a spare tank: https://www.cignot.com


----------



## Keyaam (1/2/15)

Ill enquire tomorrow. Thanks @johan


----------



## Riddle (1/2/15)

Keyaam said:


> Ill enquire tomorrow. Thanks @johan



That doesn't sound good. Hopefully it can be repaired.


----------



## Silver (1/2/15)

Keyaam said:


> I woke up to a cracked tank this morning. Not sure how it happened. Anyone know if these are replaceable?



Really bad luck @Keyaam 
What juice were you vaping last in it?

Is this tank supposed to be prone to tank cracking? Does anyone know what its made of?


----------



## johan (1/2/15)

No idea what its made of @Silver - been under the impression that its glass, but I stand to be corrected.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (1/2/15)

johan said:


> No idea what its made of @Silver - been under the impression that its glass, but I stand to be corrected.



Could not find any official mention of the material, but this review states it has a glass tank 
If that is the case then the cracking will most likely be due to impact (or some other external weirdness), not from the liquid used.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (1/2/15)

Been building my own micro coils and wicking per @johan's method. Much better than the pre-built coils and wicks. Lost the tractor and no more gurgling.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keyaam (3/2/15)

I cant seem to find a replacement for the glass. This is an option i came up with







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MurderDoll (3/2/15)

Keyaam said:


> I cant seem to find a replacement for the glass. This is an option i came up with
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wait. Im confused.

How the fudge did you get an aspire Tank onto the EGrip?

Or am I missing something completely here? :?


----------



## Andre (3/2/15)

Zodd said:


> Wait. Im confused.
> 
> How the fudge did you get an aspire Tank onto the EGrip?
> 
> Or am I missing something completely here? :?


Lol, I was too confused to even ask.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (3/2/15)

@Keyaam most probably rewired from bottom to top, as there is enough space? But the connection would be interesting to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keyaam (3/2/15)

johan said:


> @Keyaam most probably rewired from bottom to top, as there is enough space? But the connection would be interesting to see.


@johan is correct. Im busy planning the rebuild. I have all the parts. Just need time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Morne (4/2/15)

Hi guys.....
I must be doing something wrong. I tried @johan build, but I still get leaking from the base and the gurgling. The taste and Vape is awesome but the leaking is getting really annoying. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## johan (4/2/15)

Morne said:


> Hi guys.....
> I must be doing something wrong. I tried @johan build, but I still get leaking from the base and the gurgling. The taste and Vape is awesome but the leaking is getting really annoying.
> 
> Any suggestions?



All I can think of:

1. Check seal on top of RBA
2. Check chimney screwed down properly
3. Check all seals around RBA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/2/15)

Morne said:


> Hi guys.....
> I must be doing something wrong. I tried @johan build, but I still get leaking from the base and the gurgling. The taste and Vape is awesome but the leaking is getting really annoying.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Also check if the middle screw is tight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (5/2/15)

It might sound obvious and silly, but also check that the little rubber on the refill door is intact. There should be spare rubbers in the box. If its missing it will leak and gurgle.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Morne (5/2/15)

Thanks for all the advise guys.... but still no luck. It worked OK yesterday for about half a tank, then started the same sh!t again. It starts to gurgle and the 5 minutes later it starts leaking from the RBA base. No idea what I'm doing wrong!! It's much a awesome vape, so I have to get this sorted!!


----------



## Keyaam (6/2/15)

Does anyone know who stocks the egrip skins.


----------



## Daniel (10/2/15)

After the RBA upgrade (thanks @Andre !!) , man this little beast comes to life been vaping it exclusively the last month .... wow
Also get some gurgling and leaking , but only when tank is close to empty , think I need to use more wick maybe ? 
Do find with the RBA I do not make through a full office day (yes I'm a light vaper ) ....
Joytech really knocked it out of the park , so much I suspect I'm becoming a fanboi (Ego One incoming  )


----------



## Andre (10/2/15)

Daniel said:


> After the RBA upgrade (thanks @Andre !!) , man this little beast comes to life been vaping it exclusively the last month .... wow
> Also get some gurgling and leaking , but only when tank is close to empty , think I need to use more wick maybe ?
> Do find with the RBA I do not make through a full office day (yes I'm a light vaper ) ....
> Joytech really knocked it out of the park , so much I suspect I'm becoming a fanboi (Ego One incoming  )


I follow @johan's wicking instructions somewhere in this thread. Very minimal leaking. At most just covering the area around the air hole, not flowing out. I need to tinker a bit more. Make sure the smaller screw, which is part of the air hole, is tight.
I just take an occasional vape on it, but it does seem to go through juice quickly. The flavour from that tiny deck is amazing.


----------



## Andre (10/2/15)

My little eGrip had the honour of first to be wicked with Native Wicks. So far seems to be a good product. Certainly do not get that industrial taste I used to get from cotton. Better than Rayon? Time will tell.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeSnow (12/2/15)

I also joined the egrip club today. Very impressive little mod. Only downer for me there is no airflow with the stock coils but picking up my rda base tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (12/2/15)

VapeSnow said:


> I also joined the egrip club today. Very impressive little mod. Only downer for me there is no airflow with the stock coils but picking up my rda base tomorrow.


Welcome to the club. Love that drip tip. Yeah, the airflow on the rba is much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (12/2/15)

Andre said:


> Welcome to the club. Love that drip tip. Yeah, the airflow on the rba is much better.


Thx @Andre. That is really good to here!


----------



## Philip Dunkley (12/2/15)

Yes Welcome Welcome!! I still find myself using this little device so often. Perfect Stealth Device.


----------



## VapeSnow (12/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Yes Welcome Welcome!! I still find myself using this little device so often. Perfect Stealth Device.


Thats why i got it buddy. Im always on the road and it's uncomfortable to always carry my Sigelei150w with me.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (12/2/15)

Good Device Mate. Really shocked the hell out of me when I got it.


----------



## VapeSnow (12/2/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Good Device Mate. Really shocked the hell out of me when I got it.


Me2 me2. So small and awesome!!


----------



## Daniel (14/2/15)

That Drip Tip looks the tits! Is that the poseidon ones? I'm still getting some gurgling think my wicking is too light will try more next time but I dare say I would not be using anyhting else anytime soon well besides the ego one


----------



## franco2235 (18/2/15)

Vaping on a Twisp for 7 months now, being looking for an upgrade, just pulled the trigger on an eGrip based on this review and many others on YouTube, hope it doesn't disappoint

Sent from my GT-I9500


----------



## Andre (18/2/15)

franco2235 said:


> Vaping on a Twisp for 7 months now, being looking for an upgrade, just pulled the trigger on an eGrip based on this review and many others on YouTube, hope it doesn't disappoint
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500


Will be a great upgrade from the Twisp imo. And when you are ready you can get the RBA base and base adapter and build your own coils for an even better vape. Enjoy, remember to post us a pic when you receive and do keep us updated. Shout if you have any questions.


----------



## Keyaam (18/2/15)

franco2235 said:


> Vaping on a Twisp for 7 months now, being looking for an upgrade, just pulled the trigger on an eGrip based on this review and many others on YouTube, hope it doesn't disappoint
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500


Nice upgrade. Please do yourself a favor and purchase the rba base. It really makes the grip shine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## franco2235 (19/2/15)

Already did, thanks. Now enxiously waiting on the delivery man

sent from somewhere in the depth of Gauteng


----------



## franco2235 (21/2/15)

Day one on the eGrip, cant get over how portable it is, went through two refills, which usually takes me two days to do on the twisp. Cant get over the cloud and taste you get, now I see the light with vape gadget obsession
View attachment 21804


sent from somewhere in the depth of Gauteng

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/3/15)

How to use Aspire BVC coils on the eGrip

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (5/3/15)

Thanks @Andre 
Very interesting

I am miles behind on my egrip, havent yet tried the RBA base. The stock coil is not so good. 

Have you tried the BVC coil and if so, how does it compare with a rebuilt coil on the RBA base?


----------



## Andre (5/3/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks @Andre
> Very interesting
> 
> I am miles behind on my egrip, havent yet tried the RBA base. The stock coil is not so good.
> ...


Nope, have not tried it. Using the RBA base.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/3/15)

I doubt that the BVC coil can ever outperform the RBA.


----------



## Andre (5/3/15)

johan said:


> I doubt that the BVC coil can ever outperform the RBA.


Agree, but it apparently outperforms the eGrip commercial coils. Also cheaper I think. This has the side effect that the coil unit base does not screw in flush.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## franco2235 (5/3/15)

Loving the RBA coil but the linkages really gets to me, I change the coil for the first time and after re-installing it, it didn't want to fire, took some trial and error to get it working, it seems like the wicking was blocking the inlet holes on the RBA base that was my ploblem but now is working again, even though the leak through the base airflow is still there


----------



## Andre (5/3/15)

franco2235 said:


> Loving the RBA coil but the linkages really gets to me, I change the coil for the first time and after re-installing it, it didn't want to fire, took some trial and error to get it working, it seems like the wicking was blocking the inlet holes on the RBA base that was my ploblem but now is working again, even though the leak through the base airflow is still there


With the Rayon wicked as @johan detailed above, I still had a bit of moisture from the RBA air hole. With Native Wicks I have no leaking at all. With thinner juices (50/50 and below) I stick tiny pieces of the wicking material in front of the 2 open inlet holes opposite the screws as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/3/15)

A way to clean your eGrip (from ECF):

_The key to cleaning the tank is to make sure you have either an rba base or cs base in the egrip body before filling it with water, vodka or whatever cleaning fluid you choose to use. Otherwise you run the risk of getting cleaning fluid into the electronics side of the unit where it can short out the control board and ruin the unit.

With the rba or cs base installed fill the tank with cleaning fluid through the fill port to near full level. Then shake shake shake. Next with the egrip upside down remove the rba or cs base. Next pour out the contents of the tank with the power button side of the egrip facing up. This will keep fluid from entering the electronics. Next dry the threads of the rba or cs base and the egrip base threads. Reinsert rba or cs base and repeat as many times as necessary.

I have cleaned my egrip tank out a many times this way. So far so good._

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

